# Systemfreeze mit Boinc (Ubuntu 10.04 LTS)



## Isoroku (16. Mai 2011)

Moin!

Ich komme gleich zum Problem, das im Titel ja eigentlich schon genannt wurde. Wenn ich Boinc (Seti@home) laufen lasse, friert das System binnen weniger Minuten komplett ein, und lässt sich nur noch wieder via Reset-Taste "bedienen". Ich benutze das Boinc aus dem Ubuntu-Software-Center. Nutze ich das Install-Skript von der Uni-Berkley, friert das System nicht ein, jedoch wird nur mit einem von meinen vier Kernen gerechnet. Zur Zeit habe ich das Boinc-Projekt angehalten, da ja mit einem Absturz alle paar Minuten kein produktives arbeiten möglich ist. Noch was: Meine CPU ist mit 1,25 V Core-Spannung spezifiziert. Betrieben wird sie seit über 3 Jahren mit 1,18 V, was unter Windows keinerlei Probleme bereitete. Kann es sein, dass hier das Problem zu suchen ist, weil Linux auf undervolten nicht so gut zu sprechen ist?

Danke im Vorraus MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Isoroku (16. Mai 2011)

...so, wie ich in dem o.g. Post schon vermutet habe, war's tatsächlich ein "übertriebenes" undervolten, was die Systemabstürze verursacht hat. 

Der Vollständigkeit halber:
ehem.-Zustand: 1,125 V Kernspannung (Ich hatte zwar 1,18 geschrieben, was der Wert war, den unter Windows CPUz ausgelesen hatte, im BIOS waren aber erwähnte 1,125 V eingestellt)
Ist-Zustand: 1,15 V Sytem läuft satbil (als Stresstest habe ich eine DVD zu 'nem .avi umgewandelt.)

Frage: Warum ist das so? Meine Vermutung ist, dass mein Windoof eine 32-bit variante war, und das Lucid-System 64-bit "hat". Ich nehme mal an, dass nun mehr Transistoren der CPU benutzt werden, wofür dann 1,125 V einfach nicht mehr ausreichten.

So korrekt?

MfG!

Iso.


----------



## Bauer87 (16. Mai 2011)

Linux neigt afaik dazu, die Hardware aggressiver auszunutzen. So hatte man z.b. schon vor Jahren nach einigen Stunden keinen freien Ram mehr, weil Sachen von der Festplatte precached wurden. Windows macht das afaik erst seit Vista und da auch nicht in dem Umfang. Das bedeutet unter anderem, dass man bei nicht 100%ig funktionierendem Ram mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen hat, während man bei Windows (XP) kaputten Ram lange nicht bemerkt hat.

Bei der CPU dürfte das ähnlich laufen. Hatte das sogar mal, dass (nur) einige Programme abgestürzt sind, weil meine CPU nicht genügend Spannung hatte, das System aber grundlegend stabil lief.


----------



## Jimini (16. Mai 2011)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Linux neigt afaik dazu, die Hardware aggressiver auszunutzen. So hatte man z.b. schon vor Jahren nach einigen Stunden keinen freien Ram mehr, weil Sachen von der Festplatte precached wurden.


 
Korrekt - ich möchte nur noch was hinzufügen, bevor jetzt einer kommt und schreit "LINUX BRAUCHT MEHR RAM ALS WINDOWS!!!" 
Der FREIE Arbeitsspeicher ist unter Linux oft geringer als unter Windows. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass mehr RAM "verbraucht" wird - Linux bedient sich einfach hemmungslos beim Arbeitsspeicher, um Daten bereit zu halten. Freier Arbeitsspeicher bringt schließlich nichts.

MfG Jimini


----------



## bingo88 (17. Mai 2011)

Ja, ich meine Linux listet diesen Speicher unter "cached" auf. Hab auf einem meiner Server zeitweise nur wenige MB, die wirklich als free angegeben sind, das meiste is cached.


----------

